# 4th of July mud video!



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Tell me what yall think and thanks for watching!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet vid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice place. what park is that


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> nice place. what park is that


Its Jolly Rodgers in Converse La. Its a park that not a lot of people know about unless your local.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Yeah I've heard of it. Looks like they still have plenty of mud


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Ah. Yeah I've heard of it. Looks like they still have plenty of mud


Yeah for sure! Its a awesome place to ride and its free.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i havent heard of anyone going there since sabine opened .. but yea nice video


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Id love to come ride that place if it wasn't SOOOOOO far away. Cool video though!


----------

